# Where to $/order Wood Chunks???



## scriprp (May 16, 2010)

Looking for any reommendations on where I can purchase some Peach wood chunks and various other types of wood online.  I figured I'd ask here first before seeking myself. If there is anyone on here who sells or knows of someone...let me know.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 17, 2010)

Any U-Pick farms in your area? Start local, and I bet you can find a fruit orchard that would be willing to either give you some trimmings or sell you some. Just ask when they do their trimming and stock up.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (May 17, 2010)

You can get anything and everything on Ebay.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

Yes, Ebay has all kind of wood, here some.
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories


----------



## rhinton82 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.baxtersoriginal.com/


----------



## dk666 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm

free shipping if you order 20 pounds


----------



## cliffcarter (May 17, 2010)

No peach but plenty of other good stuff, BTW I am not affiliated in any way.

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/


----------



## rc1991 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link - I used to live in Bar Harbor so am partial to all things Maine! My brother lives in Searsport - does a home improvement radio show on WVOM.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 20, 2010)

I grew up in Bar Harbor and listen to your brother's radio program often on Sat. mornings. World's getting smaller all the time.


----------



## jammo (May 21, 2010)

I recently bought apple and pecan from do-it-best hardware. do a google search, check for local dealer and select that as your store. i called them, ordered and they delivered to my work with no shipping in a week.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

I have ordered from this guy on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wood-Chunks-Chip...#ht_500wt_1154



He also stocks a lot more than what he has on eBay. I don't use too much, but I picked up 5 different 2lb bags. Usually lasts me about 1 month. 



His other stuff: Walnut, Maple, Plum, Almond, Red Oak, Apricot, Pecan among many "standards" like Cherry, Apple, etc.



EDIT: Same guy rhinton82 posted, except I just e-mail him with what I want, and he sends an invoice through PP. Small bags are $3.49 if you oder more than one. He'd be willing to work with you if you need LOTS of wood too I bet.


----------



## rc1991 (May 21, 2010)

Pretty cool! Definitely a small world! Going up for vacation in Aug this year - can't wait!


----------



## memphisbud (May 21, 2010)

Definitely have a look at local sources first, Walmart, Home Depot, even Kroger carries some chunks (although peach is probably rare, I've seen apple, hickory, mesquite).  I've found good sources for everything locally, prepackaged (probably from those internet sources originally), plus I have a pecan tree that I harvest once a year or so.  You might be surprised what you can find.


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2010)

Here is a site with Peach 

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

I have not purchased from them yet but they look like they have a lot to choose from


----------



## controlfade (May 25, 2010)

this place has everything

http://jnfirewood.com/index.cfm/pageid/1


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 25, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Here is a site with Peach
> 
> http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/
> 
> I have not purchased from them yet but they look like they have a lot to choose from


These guys rawk. I got about 17lbs of mixed fruitwood...Peach-apple and cherry for about 23 bucks.Whats better is the shipping is free and they sent it 2 day priority mail !!! Each kind of wood is in it's own burlap sack and labeled.Best deal i could find... Thx scar !!


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2010)

My pleasure - glad it worked out for you


----------



## dave54 (Jun 9, 2010)

try Amazon .com


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

JaxGatorz said:


> These guys rawk. I got about 17lbs of mixed fruitwood...Peach-apple and cherry for about 23 bucks.Whats better is the shipping is free and they sent it 2 day priority mail !!! Each kind of wood is in it's own burlap sack and labeled.Best deal i could find... Thx scar !!


Did you get the wood yet and if so how does it look? What size are the chunks?


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 9, 2010)

great links guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thx.............bob

....


----------



## scriprp (May 16, 2010)

Looking for any reommendations on where I can purchase some Peach wood chunks and various other types of wood online.  I figured I'd ask here first before seeking myself. If there is anyone on here who sells or knows of someone...let me know.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 17, 2010)

Any U-Pick farms in your area? Start local, and I bet you can find a fruit orchard that would be willing to either give you some trimmings or sell you some. Just ask when they do their trimming and stock up.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (May 17, 2010)

You can get anything and everything on Ebay.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

Yes, Ebay has all kind of wood, here some.
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories


----------



## rhinton82 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.baxtersoriginal.com/


----------



## dk666 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm

free shipping if you order 20 pounds


----------



## cliffcarter (May 17, 2010)

No peach but plenty of other good stuff, BTW I am not affiliated in any way.

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/


----------



## rc1991 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link - I used to live in Bar Harbor so am partial to all things Maine! My brother lives in Searsport - does a home improvement radio show on WVOM.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 20, 2010)

I grew up in Bar Harbor and listen to your brother's radio program often on Sat. mornings. World's getting smaller all the time.


----------



## jammo (May 21, 2010)

I recently bought apple and pecan from do-it-best hardware. do a google search, check for local dealer and select that as your store. i called them, ordered and they delivered to my work with no shipping in a week.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

I have ordered from this guy on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wood-Chunks-Chip...#ht_500wt_1154



He also stocks a lot more than what he has on eBay. I don't use too much, but I picked up 5 different 2lb bags. Usually lasts me about 1 month. 



His other stuff: Walnut, Maple, Plum, Almond, Red Oak, Apricot, Pecan among many "standards" like Cherry, Apple, etc.



EDIT: Same guy rhinton82 posted, except I just e-mail him with what I want, and he sends an invoice through PP. Small bags are $3.49 if you oder more than one. He'd be willing to work with you if you need LOTS of wood too I bet.


----------



## rc1991 (May 21, 2010)

Pretty cool! Definitely a small world! Going up for vacation in Aug this year - can't wait!


----------



## memphisbud (May 21, 2010)

Definitely have a look at local sources first, Walmart, Home Depot, even Kroger carries some chunks (although peach is probably rare, I've seen apple, hickory, mesquite).  I've found good sources for everything locally, prepackaged (probably from those internet sources originally), plus I have a pecan tree that I harvest once a year or so.  You might be surprised what you can find.


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2010)

Here is a site with Peach 

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

I have not purchased from them yet but they look like they have a lot to choose from


----------



## controlfade (May 25, 2010)

this place has everything

http://jnfirewood.com/index.cfm/pageid/1


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 25, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Here is a site with Peach
> 
> http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/
> 
> I have not purchased from them yet but they look like they have a lot to choose from


These guys rawk. I got about 17lbs of mixed fruitwood...Peach-apple and cherry for about 23 bucks.Whats better is the shipping is free and they sent it 2 day priority mail !!! Each kind of wood is in it's own burlap sack and labeled.Best deal i could find... Thx scar !!


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2010)

My pleasure - glad it worked out for you


----------



## dave54 (Jun 9, 2010)

try Amazon .com


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

JaxGatorz said:


> These guys rawk. I got about 17lbs of mixed fruitwood...Peach-apple and cherry for about 23 bucks.Whats better is the shipping is free and they sent it 2 day priority mail !!! Each kind of wood is in it's own burlap sack and labeled.Best deal i could find... Thx scar !!


Did you get the wood yet and if so how does it look? What size are the chunks?


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 9, 2010)

great links guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thx.............bob

....


----------

